# Trophy Ridge Clutch



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

So I just thought I'd do a short review on this sight I just got. I have purchased two bows in the past 3 months so this last one, a Prime Rival didn't get a Spot hogg like my Obsession did. I wanted to set this bow primarily up for 3D and some minor indoor shooting without breaking the bank. I chose the Clutch based on its price and the fact it's all aluminum.

Pros:
-The sight is very rugged without being overly heavy. It allows for a 1.75" lens to be used(front of the sight housing in screws and even has an oring inside for vibration dampening.) Furthermore, this sight has sight tape placards on each side to allow you to sight in with different weight arrows. The sight is on somewhat of a dovetail mount, I have mine extended as far as possible and found with my draw length and string angle that a 3/16" works fairly well. I debated between the .019 and .010 pin and eventually settled on the latter and was not disappointed. The .010 glows great outdoors with minimal "haloing" effect. 

Cons:
This sight did disappoint in some aspects. Despite being all aluminum with steel hardware, the friction locks are made of plastic. Additionally the slider doesn't move very easily but this is also good because it means you don't have to lock it down tight between 3D targets. Another issue was despite everything being tight, the housing rattled slightly on the sliding rail, two set screws on the front of the slider took most of this oscillation away. The rheostat light works fine however it's in a difficult spot to try and tighten down.

One major issue I had was that I was quickly running out of left adjustment on my windage. Even at full left I was barely inline with my string. From using Spot hogg sights I knew there had to a coarse adjustment somewhere and was relived to find one. There are two steel screws holding the housing to the dovetail. I unscrewed them and installed the housing on the inside of the dovetail(thankfully the countersunk the back side of the housing too). 

Overall this is a great sight for the money. I found mine brand new for $87 online. Trophy ridge doesn't bother to include any instructions so if you've never used a sight like this you may have some difficulty. They do include 10 sight tapes and the light however. It's no Spot Hogg but it does the job.


----------



## SWB_VA (May 10, 2009)

Great Review......Nice Sight.


----------



## Cmc074 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sorry for being off topic but, I can't find anyone with a review on a prime rival mind PM'ing me how you like the bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cmc074 said:


> Sorry for being off topic but, I can't find anyone with a review on a prime rival mind PM'ing me how you like the bow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure no problem! PM with any questions

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Update: Decided to take some target guys advice and upgraded to a blue fiber. This sight as I mentioned before really requires a light in order to be bright, especially with the .010 fiber. I have a light kit from redruff installed and it was very easy to swap the fiber. Cost roughly $7 for the fiber. All you have to do is remove the plastic cover, under that is a plastic ring that the fiber runs around. Unscrew the light and push the fiber up through the pin and out the front. To install you'll need about 6" of fiber, use a lighter to flatten out one end of the fiber and thread it through the front of the pin, this will prevent it from coming though. There's an o'ring at the base of the pin you'll need to thread it through. Then just wrap it around the plastic ring and into the hole leading to the light. Screw the light back down to hold the fiber and install the cover. Took about 10 mins
The blue prevents some of that star bursting since the lens is in front of the pin


----------



## Brandon3966 (Feb 17, 2017)

Was looking to getting this sight primarily for hunting but will be doing some 3d as well... Would you recommend the.019 or .010 for this application


----------

